# Rainbow trout piece



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

This is a 30" carving created in Aspire. Carved from a 2.5" thick slab of Spruce. I have been working to get some of these thicker carvings to work and use up the full depth of the wood. the earlier versions would have a carving that was 1.25 " thick on top of 1.25 " of uncarved wood, so i was not getting the full depth. It took a lot of Aspire fitch it ing...

it took 54 minutes for the finish carve in the CNCRP.

Got to make it to that Aspire camp some time as I am sure some of the wizards would make quick work of the stuff I struggle with. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

yowzer!!!
that looks good enough to eat...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Scott,

I'll meet you in Vegas Oct 9 & 10 at the Vectric meetings. You pick the others' brains, and I'll pick yours. 4D, Jay, Rainman - think about it !!!!

HJ

Seriously thinking of going. Mama's all for a couple days out of town.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice job,great paint job.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

I've been to las vegas enough times. Not going back. Waiting (hoping) they'll hold a meeting in the midwest, preferably Kansas City or Wichita.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Scott I'm really impressed with your paint job ! You seem to have a real talent for painting too


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Scott I'm really impressed with your paint job ! You seem to have a real talent for painting too


that alone deserves a....


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

RainMan1 said:


> Scott I'm really impressed with your paint job ! You seem to have a real talent for painting too


i use crayons...  been practicing a long time.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> that alone deserves a....


and thanks for that big thumbs up...


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

vegas sounds pretty good... hmmm it is on the list. What kind of event is it? Vectric only or a general trade show?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It sure looks real.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

4D,

I think them coming to KC is about the same odds as them coming to Detroit. I'd rather go to Vegas than say LA, Boston, Chicago, or NYC. Granted, Vegas isn't near as much fun as it used to be, but a good time can still be had. It's more about the people you meet and associate with. I'm even resigned to the fact I'll be the 1st grader with a bunch of college grads. C'mon Jay, I need a classmate!!

HJ

Trying to soak up as much knowledge as possible.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

That looks as good as some I have caught in Alaska. Nice job Scott.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> It sure looks real.


That's one thing I noticed about Scott , he takes things to the next level . He's not just another pretty face


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> 4D,
> 
> I think them coming to KC is about the same odds as them coming to Detroit. I'd rather go to Vegas than say LA, Boston, Chicago, or NYC. Granted, Vegas isn't near as much fun as it used to be, but a good time can still be had. It's more about the people you meet and associate with. I'm even resigned to the fact I'll be the 1st grader with a bunch of college grads. C'mon Jay, I need a classmate!!
> 
> ...


Vegas is approved by she who lets me live here... I just need to wait til the agenda to come out to see if I want to go..


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Scott,

Got to forum.vectric.com - scroll to newsletters --- click in issue 66 - - click link for info ------- it's a vectric only, not a show. They're sending 5 people over from across the pond. Hope they speak English.

Bring Mama 

It's off the beaten path. We're seeing if there's anyplace close that's cheaper than the $114 a nite where it's at.

Stop and pick RainMan up on the way down - lol

HJ

Looking forward to the craps table, I mean instructional information


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

RainMan,

We could be Scott's entourage. Then we could meet all the CNC groupies that I'm sure will be following us all around.

HJ

Starting to like this Vegas idea


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> RainMan,
> 
> We could be Scott's entourage. Then we could meet all the CNC groupies that I'm sure will be following us all around.
> 
> ...


I'm in lol ( just need the cnc now )


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

RainMan1 said:


> I'm in lol ( just need the cnc now )


you will be disappointed. Funny guys. 

Rainman.. pop for a Cnc so we have stuff to work on.. I will send you what ever project files you wan to try...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

RainMan,

You don't have to have a CNC to go. Just come on down and see what the group can do with Vectric products. It's probably an inexpensive way to really determine if you even want V-Carve, Aspire, or look at something else when the time comes. It's only $199 to attend .......... and a drink for your favorite forum buds, which will be returned, of course.

HJ

Might even be able to get Scottart's autograph - or a custom cut and painted business card


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Stick486 said:


> yowzer!!!
> that looks good enough to eat...


I agree with you, Stick.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> yowzer!!!
> that looks good enough to eat...


HMMM lots of ketch up I guess...


----------

